# SINGH GROOVES ANYONE?



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Has anyone on this forum tried putting Singh Grooves in his X-trail's head?

www.somender-singh.com


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I can only imagine my exy doing this after this mod. hahahahaha

Yeah, this mod will be on my list of things to do for sure LOL


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

My Briggs and Stratton gets the Singh Grooves next week! Let's see if it'll do wheelies after that too.

You should write Somender - he always answers his emails -a real Groovy guy!


----------

